# Richtiges Auslesen von mehreren Daten im JSON Format via JavaScript



## peter900 (23. Dez 2015)

Guten Abend zusammen,

erstmals möchte ich mich vorstellen. Mein Name ist Peter Schmidt ich bin 48 Jahre alt und beschäftige mich aktuell nebenbei mit der Entwicklung einer Online Applikation basierend auf dem Framework7 letztendlich soll die Applikation als Hybrid App basieren.

Nun kurz eine Erklärung worum es sich bei meinem Problem handelt:

Ich lese aktuell die dynamischen Daten aus meiner MySQL Datenbank via einer Serverseitigen PHP Datei aus und wandel dann die Ergebnisse in ein JSON Format, dass funktioniert bisher auch ganz gut. 

Die Ausgabe im JSON Format sieht aktuell Beispielweise so aus:

```
{"member":[{"id":"1","nick":"test","pass":"test","geschlecht":"1",
"bdate":"1990-03-14","stadt":"Teststadt","plz":"12345","bu_land":"1"}]}
```

Abfrage tue ich das ganze via JavaScript so:

```
<script>
var app = angular.module('myApp', []);
app.controller('customersCtrl', function($scope, $http) {
   $http.get("hier_url_zum_severseitigen_script.php")
   .then(function (response) {$scope.member = response.data.member;});

});

</script>
```

Die Ausgabe sieht aktuell so aus:

```
<div ng-repeat="x in member">{{x.nick}}</div>
```


So bis hierhin ist für mich alles klar und auch soweit verständlich, nun stelle ich mir die Frage wie ich mehrere JSON Ausgabe verbinden kann ich möchte ungern für jede "neue PHP Abfrage" eine neue Serverseitige Datei erstellen am liebsten würde ich alles in einer unterbringen und ein komplettes JSON Format für alle Abfragen zusammenfassen.

Ich dachte mir das Beispielweise so:

```
{"member":[{"id":"1","nick":"test","pass":"test","geschlecht":"1",
"bdate":"1990-03-14","stadt":"Teststadt","plz":"12345","bu_land":"1"}]}

{"fotos":[{"id":"1","url":"test","name":"test"}]}

{"nachrichten":[{"id":"1","nachricht":"test","titel":"test"}]}
```

Allerdings stelle ich mir hierbei die Frage wie ich die jeweiligen "JSON Klassen" über meinen ng-repeat ansprechen kann. Ich gehe von aus, dass ich in diesem Fall auch noch das JavaScript bearbeiten müsste.

Habt ihr hierzu Ideen?

Vielen Dank im voraus sollte ich mich unklar ausgedrückt haben so gebt mir bitte Bescheid.

Viele Grüße Peter


----------



## Flown (23. Dez 2015)

Java != JavaScript

Du bist hier in einem Java Forum, aber für fehlgeleitete Seelen, hab ich dich mal in ein Unterforum verschoben. Vl kann dir ja jemand helfen.


----------



## Saheeda (29. Dez 2015)

Wenn ich dich jetzt richtig verstanden habe, könntest du das im Frontend auch so machen:


```
var app = angular.module('myApp', []);
app.controller('customersCtrl', function($scope, $http) {
   $http.get("hier_url_zum_severseitigen_script.php")
   .then(function (response) {
       $scope.member = response.data.member;
       $scope.fotos = response.data.fotos;
       $scope.nachrichten = response.data.nachrichten;
       });
});

<div ng-repeat="x in member">{{x.nick}}</div>
<div ng-repeat="y in fotos">{{y.url}}</div>
<div ng-repeat="z in nachrichten">{{z.nachricht}}</div>
```

Hier müsstest du dann halt noch das Backend entsprechend anpassen, damit alle Daten komplett übertragen werden und nicht nur die member.


----------

